# Looking for Nano Fish



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Has anyone seen some good nano fish around? Things like mosquito rasboras and other small fish. I am looking for some for a nano tank and hardly ever see these type of fish available locally. Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

it's a drive, but oranda aquarium at smb west of la brea (Hollywood) has celestial pearl danios for $8 and the aquarium on sepulveda at Jefferson (culver city) has scarlett badis (with flagfish that's ruining their fins) for $5. either way nico and miliac are smarter. 

I picked up a cpd for a nano that will never happen and they want a school anyway. yours if you can catch it without uprooting anything, else I need to order a school


----------



## yogi1774 (Jul 6, 2008)

At Aquarium Odyssey in Palm Desert. The last time I was there, last month they have a very small type of raspora. Sorry, don't remember name of it. All I know they are one of the smallest rasporas in the world.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Jim's exotic fish in sepulveda had ember tetras (they called them pygmy tetra) for $1.50 each. It was a month ago, but they had a huge school. give them a call.

All about fish in long beach usually carries nano fish. 

Nature aquarium in Santa Monica does too.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

How about Ember tetras?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips everyone, I have found some cool nano fish at All About Fish in Long Beach in the past. Everywhere else is a pretty far drive for me, probably cheaper to order online...but I will definitely check them out if I am in the area.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my favorite little fish is the neon blue rasbora


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Karebear said:


> One of my favorite little fish is the neon blue rasbora


Me too, I used to have a group... If I could find them again I would totally buy more. I even started a thread about them on APC in 2005. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/8259-sundanio-axelrodi-blue.html


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I just found some "red belly tetras" at Pacific Reef in Fountain Valley. I believe they are actually microrasboras as that is what they look like and I have never heard of red-belly tetras before?? But they are 1.99 each and if you buy three you get 1 free so they are a pretty good deal. I'll try to get pics when they color up.

EDIT: They are green fire tetras, pretty fish but they might grow bigger than I want. Still an excellent price though and other tetras were similarly priced as well.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

any other place in the L.A. area for nano fish maybe some cpd's but under $5 . anyone?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Old thread I know. However, if you don't mind the drive down to San Diego, Aquatic Warehouse has microrasboras (yes, those tiny fish that you rarely see in stores) at 10 for $10. That's insanely cheap


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

PlantsAndMe said:


> Old thread I know. However, if you don't mind the drive down to San Diego, Aquatic Warehouse has microrasboras (yes, those tiny fish that you rarely see in stores) at 10 for $10. That's insanely cheap


What kind of microrasbora are they?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Its definately worth your while to check out Niko and Pedro's fish at

http://www.invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm

Great fish and selection for nano tanks.


----------

